# [T] G15 gegen G11



## sandman2003 (7. März 2009)

hat jemand eine G11 und will auf eine G15 umsteigen?

ist die blaue edition..... die g11 sollte dasselbe modell sein wie diese ahlt nur ohne monitor...


----------



## chr15714n (7. März 2009)

Wo ist der Haken?
und sag nicht es gibt keinen! Wenn du das Display nicht mögen würdest könntest du es ja einfach runterklappen


----------



## tobyan (7. März 2009)

Wieviel muss ich draufzahlen? 


Gruß, 
tobyan


----------



## sandman2003 (8. März 2009)

chr15714n am 07.03.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Haken?
> und sag nicht es gibt keinen! Wenn du das Display nicht mögen würdest könntest du es ja einfach runterklappen




es gibt keinen es nervt mich halt wenn ich winamp benutzen will immer das dingen hoch klappen zu lassen.. die tastatur funktioniert einwandfrei is nix dran..

zum draufzahlen... ich vergleich e mal die preise bei ebay und amazon für g11 und 15

ach.. das war ne schnappsidee^^ irgendwie will auch keine andere wer weiß was ich da bekomme    nein spaß aber egal...

*closed*


----------

